# Eclipse Updates



## HimBromBeere (21. Mrz 2012)

Malzzeit,

da ich mir mal Maven besorgen wollte, um GeoTools einsetzen zu können (ich weiß, das geht auch ihne, aber egal), habe ich ein Eclipse Product Update oder wie das heißt machen wollen. Also Install new Software -->URL eingetippt, ´ne halbe Stunde gewartet und das Ergebnis erhalten, das die Verbindung nicht aufgebaut weren konnte wegen einer Zeitüberschreitung. Auch das Eclipse Update selbst geht nicht, ich kriege keine einzige Verbindung zu Stande. So langsam hab ich ehrlich gesagt keine Lust mehr... auch eine neue Installation von Eclipse hat nix gebracht und jedes Mal die jar-Dateien selbst zu kopieren habe ich keine Lust (abgesehen davon, dass ich die bei Maven noch nichtmal gefunden hab...)

Danke schonmal
Wirsing


----------



## maki (21. Mrz 2012)

Das m2e plugin gibt es im Marketplace (Maven Integration for Eclipse), letzetrer ist imho auch etas komfortabler um Plugins zu installieren.

Oder kämpfst du mit einem (Windows-basierten) Proxysever?


----------



## HimBromBeere (22. Mrz 2012)

Tja, ähnliches Probelm auf´m MarketPlace: 

```
Unexpected exception
java.lang.reflect.InvocationTargetException
```
Hatte ja erst die FireWall unter Verdacht, aber eclipse hat dort Internetzugriff, oder ist es in dem Fall nicht mal die eclipse.exe, die den Zugriff auf´s Netz brauch, sondern irgend eine andere (obwohl das eine anständige Firewall ja auch sagen müsste...)?


----------



## HimBromBeere (23. Mai 2012)

Ich muss dieses Thema mal wieder auskramen, wenn obwohl ich aktuell kein Maven brauche, wäre ein Zugriff auf die Eclipse-Updates wünschenswert (alleerdings such ich jetzt auch nach RAP). 
Hab hier mal ´nen Fehlerbaum vom Eclipse-Marktplatz, bezweifle aber, dass die irgendjemandem irgendetwas anderes sagen wird als: connection time out



```
java.lang.reflect.InvocationTargetException
	at org.eclipse.epp.internal.mpc.ui.commands.MarketplaceWizardCommand$3.run(MarketplaceWizardCommand.java:203)
	at org.eclipse.jface.operation.ModalContext$ModalContextThread.run(ModalContext.java:121)
Caused by: org.eclipse.core.runtime.CoreException: Unable to connect to repository [url]http://marketplace.eclipse.org/catalogs/api/p[/url]
	at org.eclipse.equinox.internal.p2.transport.ecf.RepositoryTransport.stream(RepositoryTransport.java:162)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.epp.internal.mpc.core.util.AbstractP2TransportFactory.invokeStream(AbstractP2TransportFactory.java:35)
	at org.eclipse.epp.internal.mpc.core.util.TransportFactory$1.stream(TransportFactory.java:69)
	at org.eclipse.epp.internal.mpc.core.service.RemoteMarketplaceService.processRequest(RemoteMarketplaceService.java:141)
	at org.eclipse.epp.internal.mpc.core.service.RemoteMarketplaceService.processRequest(RemoteMarketplaceService.java:80)
	at org.eclipse.epp.internal.mpc.core.service.DefaultCatalogService.listCatalogs(DefaultCatalogService.java:36)
	at org.eclipse.epp.internal.mpc.ui.commands.MarketplaceWizardCommand$3.run(MarketplaceWizardCommand.java:200)
	... 1 more
Caused by: java.net.ConnectException: Connection timed out: connect
	at java.net.DualStackPlainSocketImpl.waitForConnect(Native Method)
... und so weiter und so fort
```


----------

